# Beta Testers Wanted.



## Roy

I need someone with some photo's to test the new Gallery feature.

If you are part of the members group " *Member " then please , if you wish of course, go to your control panel and create a Album and upload some images.

If you are not part of the " *Member " Group then don't feel left out , your time will come.









Clicking the gallery link on the top bar of the forum will show what we are trying to achive. Here is direct link :

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...&module=gallery


----------



## pg tips

is there any restrictions on file size etc Roy?


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> is there any restrictions on file size etc Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Not yet







but don't go adding 250K files, there is no need for any file to be over 150K IMHO.


----------



## pg tips

OK I'll try and get mine started tonight, cheers


----------



## Roy

There is a voting system for the photo's and much more.


----------



## Roger

Roy,

Unless I,m looking in the wrong place, it isnt enabled.

Roger


----------



## Roy

Roger said:


> Roy,
> 
> Unless I,m looking in the wrong place, it isnt enabled.
> 
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


It is now,


----------



## pg tips

Just put the first picture in my first album!


----------



## Roger

Roy,

I'll give it some effort later today

Roger


----------



## Roger

Roy,

I have uploaded a few ( I hope! )

Trust I got it somewhere near OK?

Roger


----------



## Roy

Looks good Roger.


----------



## ESL

Hi Roy,

whacked a couple up there, seems very straight forward and easy.


----------



## Roy

Great, it's working.

Next question is do you like it and will it be useful ?


----------



## jasonm

> Next question is do you like it and will it be useful


I havent started yet and I allready like it!!!

*Thanks again Roy....*

Just to remind everyone that this forum costs Roy money and lets not take these privilages for granted...


----------



## ESL

Roy said:


> Great, it's working.
> 
> Next question is do you like it and will it be useful ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I think so... is it possible to link the gallery photos to posts? I presume it's just a matter of inserting the hyperlink?

I've put up another couple Roy (you might want to take a look)


----------



## Roy

Yes George you can link to the images.

Thank You Jason,


----------



## rhaythorne

Seems excellent to me







I especially like the slide show function. I think the gallery is a great idea for anyone who wants to show off their collection but who isn't lucky enough (or sad enough







) to have their own website on which to do so. It would be interesting to see photos other than watches too!


----------



## chrisb

Works for me, many thanks Roy


----------



## rhaythorne

One small point to note, if you use special characters in the caption for your image (like quotation marks for example) the code behind the characters is longer than what you see on the screen.

Using quotes as an example, you see "My Caption" but the code is actually "My Caption"

This means that you don't have as much space to play with as you might think and your caption may become truncated. It caught me out


----------



## Roy

Please make sure that you own the rights to any pictures that you upload into your albums. Thank you.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

jasonm said:


> Next question is do you like it and will it be useful
> 
> 
> 
> I havent started yet and I allready like it!!!
> 
> *Thanks again Roy....*
> 
> Just to remind everyone that this forum costs Roy money and lets not take these privilages for granted...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I agree its great I look forward to sometime (







) posting on it, it also confirms what a generous and fine gentleman our benefactor is


----------



## Stan

Yep,

He's not a bad old stick.


----------



## rhaythorne

Would it not be better to change the default sort order of the galleries to "Uploaded date > *Descending*"?

As it is, the galleries with the latest images are always at the bottom of the list. I think they'd be better placed at the top by default.


----------



## Roy

rhaythorne said:


> Would it not be better to change the default sort order of the galleries to "Uploaded date > *Descending*"?
> 
> As it is, the galleries with the latest images are always at the bottom of the list. I think they'd be better placed at the top by default.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I cannot seem to change it Rich,


----------



## pg tips

When you click on the members galleries link it only displays 5 per page (there are 8 at present). Is there any personal settings to change this or is it global or can't it be done?

click here to see what I mean


----------



## Roy

I'm trying to find a way to show more per page,


----------



## rhaythorne

> I cannot seem to change it Rich


No worries. I think I can see how it might be done but it would mean tinkering so best left as it is I reckon


----------



## rhaythorne

This might help re. PG's question:

*Only 5 albums display in member's gallery*

This was caused by a bug in the skin of the initial 1.2.0 release.

You will need to edit the following template bit to fix it: "skin_gallery_cats" -> "cat_view_top". Replace the entire contents of that template bith with this code:


{$info['CATS']}

{$info['SHOW_PAGES']}{$info['ss_button']} {$info['post_button']} {$info['media_button']}

<{CAT_IMG}> {$info['name']}





That should resolve this problem.


----------



## Roy

Thank You rich, I just changed it but there is still only 5 per page.


----------



## rhaythorne

Ah well, so much for the Invision Knowledgebase









I'll have a root around tomorrow and see if I can find out something


----------



## DavidH

Looks good to me, now lets try it for linking,


----------

